
Google deleting mentions of Wumao within seconds - your-nanny
https://mobile.twitter.com/lymanstoneky/status/1265117970570731520
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23324695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23324695)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317570)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23223219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23223219)
(1200+ comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23221264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23221264)

------
jonnycomputer
For reference, Wumao is the 50 Cent Party

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Cent_Party](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Cent_Party)

------
efoto
Sounds like a misconfigured filter or a mistrained AI. Garbage in – garbage
out.

~~~
RileyJames
Really? Why does it appear to be consistently happening in China/HK rather
than New Zealand, Germany, Malaysia, etc?

Why is it sensitive words vs random words?

~~~
your-nanny
I'm inclined to agree... but to play devil's advocate, it's the sensitive ones
we remember and talk about.

